# DDR1600 on gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P problem



## superraylo (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi,

My machine has following configuration

gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P (latest BIOS -- F7)
i7 920
Corsair DDR3 1600 3x1G 
inno 3D GTX260+
WINXP sp3

In BIOS, the RAM frequency setting is set to Auto by default, however
the RAM frequency is only show 1066MHZ. also in POST, the RAM is running 
in 1066MHz but not in 1600MHz!
I have to manually set the System Memory Multiplieer to 12, so that the system show RAM frequency is 1600MHz in POST!

Anyone know why? Thx!

Ray

Anyone know why


----------



## Porten (May 13, 2009)

Just like to add... I'm running the same motherboard + CPU configuration, with OCZ Platinum 1600 (PC12800) 3x2 gigs of RAM instead of your Corsair, and see the same issue.

I've tried updating the BIOS to R7, but no change to the detected memory speed.

The shipped revision (R5) did not even allow me to OC the memory to 1600, but at least R7 does. I am getting plenty of "OC'ing is baaad for your hardware" warnings from the BIOS when I do so though, and the motherboard OC-leds are lit up like a christmas tree.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

i7 Mobo's and DDR3 RAM are still very buggy.


----------



## Porten (May 13, 2009)

Found a sort-of reasonable explanation to the issue yesterday:
http://gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=702



> When running 12 g.skill ddr3 (f3-12800cl9t) 1600 on a p6t deluxe. The memory defaults to 1033 mhz. To remidy this one must go into bios change the memory from auto (1033) to 1600. We are not done though. This is important!
> When doing this the dram voltage defaults up to 1.8v (check turbov) which (according to intel) is too much voltage, it will cause damage to the chip (max 1.5v). To remedy this go into the dram voltage and manualy change it to 1.5v (1.4v)
> Now before you reboot you must manually change the qpi/dram in bios to around 1.333. Before i did this my computer wouldn't boot at 1.5v dram. Done!
> Now if you test it in prime95 or whatever you will have a stable system running everything the way it should!


... and:



> all memory above DDR3 1333 needs to be set manually in BIOS, including DDR3 1600
> or it would only run at DDR3 1066, which is supported officially by Intel
> and the memory voltage should be set to 1.5-1.6v while running DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 2T
> 1.5v is JEDEC standard memory voltage for DDR 3 memory module
> ...


----------

